# what predator is this?



## onionman

Luce county upper peninsula


----------



## Waif

Fox maybe.
Is it carrying a hare?
I get distortion trying to enlarge the pics..


----------



## onionman

Waif said:


> Fox maybe.
> Is it carrying a hare?
> I get distortion trying to enlarge the pics..


yep, it's nabbed a hare, maybe pine martin?


----------



## Waif

onionman said:


> yep, it's nabbed a hare, maybe pine martin?


Profile shape could fit.


----------



## onionman

Waif said:


> Profile shape could fit.


 here it is 6 minutes earlier before the kill but still not a good pic


----------



## Waif

onionman said:


> here it is 6 minutes earlier before the kill but still not a good pic
> View attachment 616465


I'd wager 5 cents that's a **** in that picture. L.o.l... The way it carries it's rump and back.
Never watched a fisher or martin though.


----------



## Ronnie D

onionman said:


> here it is 6 minutes earlier before the kill but still not a good pic
> View attachment 616465


I've only seen one in person in Michigan but my 2 cents says that sure looks like a badger to me.


----------



## MichiFishy

I'd put my money on a younger Fisher, too uniform in color for ****. Their lope includes a high, arched back, and nabbing a Hare certainly fits the bill. Could easily be a Marten as well


----------



## Nostromo

I think it's a Fisher.


----------



## Mole Hill

I'm going with a fisher.


----------



## Beers47

I think it’s one of the ones already mentioned but maybe an otter?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## onionman

Waif said:


> I'd wager 5 cents that's a **** in that picture. L.o.l... The way it carries it's rump and back.
> Never watched a fisher or martin though.


there are a lot of huge ***** and they are on this bridge cam all the time, can a **** catch a snowshoe?


----------



## onionman

MichiFishy said:


> I'd put my money on a younger Fisher, too uniform in color for ****. Their lope includes a high, arched back, and nabbing a Hare certainly fits the bill. Could easily be a Marten as well


i'm going with fisher also


----------



## Ford 800

I agree, former Fab Five coach.


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe

I vote fisher


----------



## textox

Right size,shape, color,tail and most likely has caught its favorite meal a Snowshoe-
points to Fisher...


----------



## onionman

a happier day in this critters life, it's been dodging all kinds of predators


----------



## onionman

Ford 800 said:


> I agree, former Fab Five coach.


name "ford 800", ford 800 series tractors?


----------



## MichiFishy

You need a trapper friend??


----------



## 22 Chuck

Im surprised no one said feral cat or neighbors cat.


----------



## Ford 800

Onion man, 

Yes, my brother and I use a Ford 800 tractor in our line of antiqued line of worn out junk we use for food plots.


----------



## korker

Going by the tail I'd say fisher for sure


----------



## micooner

Not sure what everyone else is seeing but I zoomed in and there are rings on the tail
So **** with a hare. I'm guessing it found a dead hare. Just a lucky catch.


----------



## FREEPOP

Another vote for fisher


micooner said:


> Not sure what everyone else is seeing but I zoomed in and there are rings on the tail
> So **** with a hare. I'm guessing it found a dead hare. Just a lucky catch.


I believe the rings you see are grass/weeds


----------



## onionman

Ford 800 said:


> Onion man,
> 
> Yes, my brother and I use a Ford 800 tractor in our line of antiqued line of worn out junk we use for food plots.


nice!!! in the UP i use a ford 960, 871 SOS, 2 8n's both have arps tracks and one with sherman and the other with front end loader, arps tracks not on now. I can fix the old stuff


----------



## micooner

FREEPOP said:


> Another vote for fisher
> 
> 
> I believe the rings you see are grass/weeds


Dang these old eyes. Lol your right.


FREEPOP said:


> Another vote for fisher
> 
> 
> I believe the rings you see are grass/weeds


----------



## AmericanRepeater

Fisher. Just because looks like others I’ve seen up close...on rare occasions, I must add.


----------



## birdhntr

Fisher.They reek havoc on porcupines.
We need more of them around and less of the other.


----------



## Wolverick

I am always surprised how many people don`t know their native mammals. The animal in question is a fisher, no debate. I love to see pictures posted though. Most of us that is the closest we`ll ever get to seeing one.


----------



## onionman

onionman said:


> View attachment 616451
> View attachment 616453
> Luce county upper peninsula











figured out how to zoom in hi-res


----------



## D&D

no doubt a fisher.... that is one active place you got there. id have traps set instead of a camera. lol


----------



## cotote wacker

Its a Fisher and trapping season was open at the time of the picture.....


----------

